# Cfos ?



## nordi (26. September 2005)

Hi Leute,

hab vom Kumpel den Cfos Speed Treiber empfohlen bekommen. Die Funktion des "Traffic Shapings" soll einiges an Speed rausholen und anderen im Netzwerk das Surfen noch ermöglichen auch wenn man ein Programm am laufen hat, was viel Bandbreite ausnutzt. Also, ob die Tatsachen stimmen oder nicht, is momentan egal 

Woher kann ich sehen, ob das Teil funktioniert. Bei meinem Kumpel geht unten im Viertelkreis ein Balken immer hoch und runter. Bei mir sieht das Ding so aus:







Also da bewegt sich garnichts. Wenn ich den Treiber neu installiere, dann funktioniert das mit den Balken. Wenn ich den Computer neustarte, kommt nur dieses Bild da unten. Traffic Shaping ist aktiviert und mein Router wurde auch bei den Verbindungen erkannt! Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## xelix (27. September 2005)

Ich benutze das Programm auch.. ich weiß aber nicht ob das was bringt :-(

  Also zuerst musst du doppelklick auf das Symbol machen (siehe Bild)
  Dann sollte das Symbol verschwinden.
  Jetzt einfach auf das Symbol von Cfos Speed in der Taskleiste doppelklicken.
  Dann ist es da.


----------



## nordi (27. September 2005)

Ok, wenn ich unten auf das Symbol doppelklicke, dann verschwindet es.
Wenn ich dann auf das Symbol in der Taskleiste klicke, danne erschweint es wieder - sieht aber genauso aus wie vorher? Als würde der Treiber garnicht arbeiten!?


----------



## xelix (27. September 2005)

Letzte möglichkeit: Rechte Maustaste auf das Symbol:  Traffic Shaping aktivieren

 Wenn das auch nicht klappt dann versuch nochmal: -->Verbinden mit...

 Ansonsten wüsste ich auch nicht mehr weiter..


----------

